# :: ECS Tuning :: NEW!! 2.7T ECS 2.0T Coil Pack Conversion Kits



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

One of the more conspicuous design changes made for the latest generation Audi engine, the updated coil pack arrangement represents not only a technological advantage but an aesthetic improvement over the outgoing ignition system.

The ECS-engineered Coil Pack Conversion Kit uses a CNC-machined adapter, exuding engineering rigor and exceptional taste that perfectly matches Audi's latest design approaches.

Complete kits also include the new, more beautiful TSI/FSI/TFSI coil packs, powered through two single harnesses, mirroring Audi's attention to engine bay orderliness.


*Spark It Up*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.7T (2000-2004)
Audi Allroad 2.7T (2001-2005)

Be sure to check out our ----->_ Installation PDF_ <-----

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

